
Bitrise.io – Apple Credentials Portal Bug - dirtylowprofile
Anybody received an email from Bitrise regarding their bug? It is frustrating that this was not publicly posted by them on any of their blog and social media channels.
======
mgliwka
Can you disclose the contents of your email here for the wider public?

